

Windows 7: The Best iPad Seller - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/01/29/windows-7-the-best-ipad-seller/

======
asnyder
I've never had these issues with Windows 7. The initial complaints are due to
the apps you want to use requiring Java and Flash, that's independent of the
OS, and would be the case with any Operating System that could use Java and
Flash. You could of course said no to the updates.

Furthermore, it's completely unnecessary to install Avast, you can install
Microsoft Security Essentials, free, and it works great. Microsoft can't
bundle it, since they would be charged with monopolistic practices.

Your OEM provider installed a Norton trial, that also has nothing to do with
Windows. Windows 7 only creates 2 Program Files if you're using a 64bit
operating system. The (x86) is the 32bit programs, whereas the Program Files
are native 64bit, it makes it a bit clearer when uninstalling or organizing
your system. Since you can technically have 32 and 64 bit versions of the same
program installed.

I could go on, but essentially there seems to have been an issue with the
game. I don't know if I would outright blame the operating system.

~~~
zck
All your arguments are correct, however they miss the issue.

For this person, the overall Windows 7 experience is flawed compared to the
Apple OSX experience. You can say it's because of the games, or because
Microsoft _can't legally include something_ , but that doesn't change that,
for this person, it's easier to use a Mac.

~~~
asnyder
Not to nit pick, but he was describing the iOS and iPad experience, and not a
Mac or OSX. I would say the OSX experience is closer to Windows than the iOS
experience. He very well might have had similar prompts if he were using OSX.

~~~
X-Istence
No Automatic Updates for Java or Flash on Mac OS X ...

------
sudonim
The main point here is that the iPad is a strongly opinionated device. There
are things you can do and things you can't. Windows machines are weakly
opinionated devices. They don't venture to guess what you might want to do
with them.

Most people don't want every option, they want the right option.

------
brudgers
If you want to compare apples to Apples, try installing Java and Flash and a
CD-Rom Game on your iPad.

------
lars512
In short: the article bashes Windows 7 because of the terrible experience of
managing security, OS updates and software updates.

The main thing Windows lacks is nice package management for external non-MS
software and updates. Linux has been great at this from the word go. Steam did
this for games on Windows, centralizing updates and keeping everything running
smoothly. Apple's new App Store for OS X provides one place where all software
you buy through the store can be simultaneously updated. Years ago I hoped
Google Pack would expand to a full software distribution system to manage all
this complexity for users, but it never happened.

~~~
bradleyland
To paint this as Apple vs Microsoft is to miss the bigger point. Regardless of
how you trivialize the experience the author had with Windows, many people
share it. Hell, a lot of the same is true for OS X; even with the app store.
Likewise, the experience on the iPad is just as the author describes. The
bigger question is, which will people prefer?

This is where it gets much broader. This isn't Microsoft vs Apple. This is
space shuttle vs passenger car. One you simply get in and drive. The other you
need a lot of training and a hell of an intellect to operate. I think it's
pretty obvious which one your average person is going to prefer.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
I disagree. Its more of a ferarri w/ manual transmition vs toyota prius. While
you can do some good shit to break that ferarri, the prius can break, but its
simple, just drive, just gas and break, no third pedal no thinking, simple
small quiet. Oh you can't race it but thats ok you drive the speed limit
anyways, gives you a nice rear-view camera so parking is a breeze, low gas
usage, YAY! For the price of an ipad I can buy a windows box with specs an
ipad can only dream of. For the price of an imac I can buy a machine with
enough power to let it degrade in performance for 5 years and still not
approach the imac's performance.

I think its not a shuttle vs car analogy. More of a GM vs Tesla analogy. GM is
dying because they stick to the old "what works", "were too big to fail"
approach, while tesla is sticking to "were more expensive, but we make a damn
superior product"

------
100tonmantis
A lot of people are already stating that most of the mess documented in this
post is not necessarily the fault of Windows 7. The OEM is at fault for not
installing current versions of Java and Flash. The OEM is at fault for
installing Norton crapware instead of a decent antivirus. The software
developers are at fault for producing a buggy game, etc. This is all true.

BUT a non-technical user will not know any of this. They will see all of this
as the experience they had using Windows 7. If Microsoft cares about the
experience users have on Windows 7 they must prevent OEM providers from
shipping it in this condition.

~~~
ams6110
And this is why Apple won't license their OS to hardware OEMs.

------
johngalt
What makes me laugh is how often we make the same mistakes.

For years computing has been a conflict between users wanting their computer
do everything and their sysadmin telling them to limit it to essentials only.

The only reason the ipad is a success and vista a failure is due to
expectations. If microsoft had developed the ipad rather than vista there
would have been riots. Where's flash? What's this proprietary hardware bs? Why
can't I plug in my monitor?

------
knurdle
People actually voted this blog post up?

How about me having to update itunes every other week and having to d/l 90M
each time for a point version upgrade. Hasn't apple figured out how to do
patches?

I end up updating my mac less because the updates are so freaking huge. Last
update I did ended up being 1.2G. Yes, GIGS! And that was only after not
updating for about 3 months. WTF?

------
DougBTX
There is a sort of cultural blindness to these problems. Once you know how to
work your way through the mess, you can fix it without any thought. You can do
it with your eyes closed, accepting the pain as just the way things are.

------
eiji
Just a typical rant on windows 7.

He could've _just_ install the game on a new iPad, and throw the notebook out
of the _window_.

But wait! It's not in the app-store? The nice thing about old windows-games,
they'll keep running on windows 8 too.

------
Jamiecon
There are better ways to make what is a valid point. Only geeks can forgive
legacy baggage, but inevitably whatever MS do OS-wise is a balancing act.
There's nothing new here.

------
Kylekramer
Well, I am having trouble setting up this Linux server, so I might as well use
this Gameboy.

------
Andys
The same concept can apply to web applications in general, not just iPad.

